# 13 Domane 6 vs 14 Domane 5.2



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Went to my LBS to have them order a 14 Domane 5.2 but according to Trek dealer website looks to be backordered till February 2014. Now they have a 13 Domane 6 with full Ultegra 10 with Ultegra wheels for 4699. 

Did Trek change anything from 13 to 14? The shop is trying to locate a 14 5.2 for me but said they might be able to work something out on the 6series thats at the shop if February is true.

They didnt give me an exact number. The 5.2 would prob still be cheaper than their lowered price on the 2013 6 series which would allow me to come up with some coin quicker for a handbuilt wheel set.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Other than cosmetics, I don't think anything changed for 2014. Other than the obvious change with Ultegra going to 11 speeds.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Work the deal, no big changes except as notes above. In general spec on 6 series is better. So if the price is right as they say....


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

they're reaching out to they're sales rep and see if he can hunt down a 5.2. Seeing if they can find one and hopefully exchange stock.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

My LBS told me the same thing about Feb. I like the 5.2. I am also looking at the 5.9 and 6 series P1.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

Sounds like you really want the 5.2, so wait for the 5.2. Especially if you have something to ride in the meantime.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Dont have anything now. Sold my Cdale Caad8. My guys just told me they can do the 6series with Ultegra10 and Ultegra wheelset for 3499. I dig the White/Red/Black frame of the 6series they have there.

I had old DA 7800 on my Caad8. Ultrgra 11 wouldve made more sense on the upgrade. The 6series frame would make for a better frame to upgrade components wise along the way i would think.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

That sounds like a good deal. Personally I would pay more for Di2 over 11 speeds on an upgrade. My vote for your money is go for it.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

lawndart said:


> Dont have anything now. Sold my Cdale Caad8. My guys just told me they can do the 6series with Ultegra10 and Ultegra wheelset for 3499. I dig the White/Red/Black frame of the 6series they have there.
> 
> I had old DA 7800 on my Caad8. Ultrgra 11 wouldve made more sense on the upgrade. The 6series frame would make for a better frame to upgrade components wise along the way i would think.


That's a tougher decision given that you don't have a bike right now, especially if you live in a part of the world that still has good riding weather.

I don't recall the jump from the 5.X bikes to the 6.X bikes as being a significant upgrade in terms of material or features, so I'm not sure that you're getting a hugely better frame. Also, I'm convinced that it's never a good idea to buy a bike with the intention of making significant upgrades like wholesale drivetrain replacement. Even more so with something like an 11 speed conversion where you will likely need a new rear wheel, or at least hub, in addition to the drivetrain parts themselves. It's not the smart money move, but if the upgrade process itself is part of the appeal and you got the funds, go for it.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Ya, I'd have a tough time buying a new bike with 6700 at this point. See the linked thread below for a discussion on 6800. It compares 5700 105 to 6800 Ultegra but I can tell you that having used both group sets 6700 feels identical to 5700. 6800 is supposed to be really nice just like Dura Ace 9000. Selling your only road bike certainly makes for tough times if you have to wait a few months for a the '14 to come in...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/ultregra-6800-105-a-313297.html


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been riding a '13 Domane 4.5 with Ultegra 6700/105 mix and I've been very happy with it. Several weeks ago during a Trek '14 fleet demo I test rode a 5 series Domane with 11-speed 6800 and the redesigned hoods were immediately apparent. I still did a ~ 38 mile ride on the bike and afterwards I was pretty amazed. In terms of shifting performance and such, it was not noticeably improved but the contours of the hoods were enough to make me jealous.

On a separate day I test rode a '13 6 series Domane with Ui2 (not the new Ui2 but the first generation) and I definitely put myself in a difficult decision situation. I really like the shifting qualities of Ui2 but I still liked the feel of the hoods with 6800.

Thankfully I'm not in the market for a new bike right now but I'd strongly recommend waiting for Gen2 of Ui2 to become available and going for a nice long demo on each.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

I appreciate your insight. I got the 13 Domane 6 with the 6700. I was stuck without a road bike I figure the 6700 is probably equal to my old DA7800


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Enjoy the new bike


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Enjoy your new Domane Six! I got the 6.2 as a P1 with Di2. I can't compare it to the five series, as I didn't ride the 5.9, but I did ride a 4.5 and the Six frame was noticeably better to me, an avid amateur. Several thousand miles later, my conclusion is the same. The Six frame rocks and rolls ( and the Di2 clicks). Enjoy!!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

lawndart said:


> I was stuck without a road bike I figure the 6700 is probably equal to my old DA7800


Let us know how you feel after you put a few miles on it. 7800 was widely regarded as the best shifting group set for many years. Many people were unhappy going from 5600/6600/7800 to 5700/6700/7900. My 5700 105 doesn't shift as well as 4600 Tiagra on my secondary bike. It has to do with first generation of Shimano under bar-tape mounting of the derailleur cables. Shimano supposedly didn't adjust the mechanical advantage on the shifters and the added friction on the derailleur cables degraded shift quality. I'm planning to go with 6800 Ultegra eventually but I need to get wheels with an 11sp compatible hub first.


----------

